# What is the purpose of counseling?



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like a dumb question, but I'm wondering; what are we supposed to get out of it? I've been to a few in my adult life and few have given me much to work with. The one I'm seeing now just sits there and bobs her head and gives me the occasional uh-huh. Shouldn't I be given some advice, tips, tricks, tools to work with to try to get through this hell? I could easily give a friend my check for co-payment and get the same results. How long should I give this therapist before I stop going/find someone else? At least the last one I went to told me at the end of our first session, "This is what my plan is for you, this is what we're going to work on". Then I wasn't able to go back to her because of insurance issues. If I do decide to stop seeing this therapist am I obligated to let her know I'm not coming back and why?:scratchhead:

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Fire her.

If you are uncomfortable with confronting her, just do not make another appointment.

She won't call you, I promise.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My therapist is a combination counselor and life coach. She gives me specific advice to get through whatever it is I'm struggliing with. She does NOT just sit there and nod her head. I have however been to a few like that and it's annoying. How is that helpful? 

Find a new therapist and you are under no obligation to let this one know. I've been through about 5 now and I just never went back. They never called.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Hmmm. Interesting.

I'm interested in hearing how the next one turns out for you. Please share.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

We've been through a few...our first marriage therapist advised us to get a divorce...we never went back to him...

Ours guides us in conversations, sees an issue here and there and makes us delve deeper into it, he challenges us to look at things from the other's perspectives, he recommends books articles to read...gives us homework...we leave mentally exhausted...

find a new one...


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

For me, counseling was an objective opinion. I have no friends, and what is left of my family could only offer biased, emotionally charged input. I needed to see the process of the divorce from an exterior perspective. This same neutral viewpoint also helped my identify things about myself that were not exactly positive, things that I needed to work on or change. It is hard to get this kind of truth from someone who is emotionally invested in you.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'm not going back. Good news is that the one I felt had a good plan for me is now with this practice so I can start seeing her....and she's in a totally different office so there won't be any awkward encounters!


----------

